# A Great Big Thank You



## cortinajim (Sep 12, 2009)

I would just like to say a great big thank you to all who organised Waxstock especially John [Zaino] PJ and Dom [Dodo Juice] and there teams and not forgetting Detailing World who with out this forum we would not have Waxstock also all the sponcers for prizes etc
The judges had a very difficult day with the quality of cars in the final 16 and it was great to make new friends and meet fellow detailers
I had a great weekend with my old green machine and coming runner up finished the weekend off perfectly
I got home at 10-30 Sunday night covering nearly 500 miles 
Well as much as i would like to sit here and chat all day i have to get my car ready for next weekend for a show at Glamis Castle Near Dundee so out i go into the garage to try out all my new products i won with part of my prize
Thanks Again Guys and Ladies


My Runner up Prize


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Well done Jim justly deserved 2nd place mate....was lovely seeing you and your wife again, always a pleasure to have a chat and natter


----------



## Nick's CTR (Jul 6, 2006)

Well done Jim, car looked even better than last year. Would have had a chat about the car, but didn't want to interrupt your lunch


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Well done Jim - top work and some very limited prizes in your haul


----------



## ImDesigner (Jan 19, 2012)

Well done on your second place Jim. Fantastic car.


----------



## Rollini (Mar 23, 2012)

Well done mate. 

Passed you on the a1 you flashed at us (2 white Astras in convoy) must say a well worthy second place! Car looked lovely!!


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

Well done on the win. Lovely car you have Jim. I felt like drooling over it. Mint is an understatement.


----------



## fatttty (Jan 5, 2013)

Well done Jim! Very well deserved!


----------



## RS2 (Dec 27, 2009)

Well done jim


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

Well done Jim. Always the bridesmaid eh? Your car looked gorgeous as ever, hard to believe she's not a Trailer Queen. Nice looking trophy too.


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

Have to say after seeing this in the flesh it really is a credit to you Jim and the hard work that go's into keeping it in the condition I saw it in.

Lovely car


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

Fantastic to see you well up there again Jim even with the competition being even higher this year. Very well done and some crackin prizes there too


----------



## gtmin (Aug 1, 2012)

Well done Jim, you did well


----------



## Tiglet (Aug 5, 2012)

*Well done*

Hi Jim.

Must say it was a pleasure to meet you and your wife...Andy said you would get 1st and was willing you on, but well done on the 2nd place so pleased for you and love your car..hope to see you again somewhere in the UK or Scotland .

Take care

Anita and Andy


----------

